# NGINX RTMP install troubles



## Vargas (Jul 19, 2018)

I’m having some difficulty getting NGINX to install/run with the rtmp module.
I’m running FreeBSD 11.2 on a small droplet(digital ocean), fresh install.

I continued to install nginx via ports. I then enabled rtmp via "make config" then "make install" to install.

I then edited rc.d to enable nginx, nginx_enable="YES"
lastly, I edited nginx.conf and then attempted to restart the nginx service.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I'm a long time windows user trying to convert over. So I'm not sure if it's a simple syntax error or if I installed it incorrectly.

This is the error message I receive when I try to restart nginx


```
nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "rtmp" in /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf:122
nginx: configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed
```

Below is the nginx.conf file in question.


```
user  www;
worker_processes  1;

# This default error log path is compiled-in to make sure configuration parsing
# errors are logged somewhere, especially during unattended boot when stderr
# isn't normally logged anywhere. This path will be touched on every nginx
# start regardless of error log location configured here. See
# https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/ticket/147 for more info.
#
error_log  /var/log/nginx/error.log;
#

#pid        logs/nginx.pid;


events {
    worker_connections  1024;
}


http {
    include       mime.types;
    default_type  application/octet-stream;

    #log_format  main  '$remote_addr - $remote_user [$time_local] "$request" '
    #                  '$status $body_bytes_sent "$http_referer" '
    #                  '"$http_user_agent" "$http_x_forwarded_for"';

    access_log  /var/log/nginx/access.log;

    sendfile        on;
    #tcp_nopush     on;

    #keepalive_timeout  0;
    keepalive_timeout  65;

    #gzip  on;

    server {
        listen       80;
        server_name  removedforprivacy;

        #charset koi8-r;

        #access_log  logs/host.access.log  main;

        location / {
            root   /usr/local/www/nginx;
            index  index.html index.htm;
        }

        #error_page  404              /404.html;

        # redirect server error pages to the static page /50x.html
        #
        error_page   500 502 503 504  /50x.html;
        location = /50x.html {
            root   /usr/local/www/nginx-dist;
        }

        # proxy the PHP scripts to Apache listening on 127.0.0.1:80
        #
        #location ~ \.php$ {
        #    proxy_pass   http://127.0.0.1;
        #}

        # pass the PHP scripts to FastCGI server listening on 127.0.0.1:9000
        #
        #location ~ \.php$ {
        #    root           html;
        #    fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:9000;
        #    fastcgi_index  index.php;
        #    fastcgi_param  SCRIPT_FILENAME  /scripts$fastcgi_script_name;
        #    include        fastcgi_params;
        #}

        # deny access to .htaccess files, if Apache's document root
        # concurs with nginx's one
        #
        #location ~ /\.ht {
        #    deny  all;
        #}
    }


    # another virtual host using mix of IP-, name-, and port-based configuration
    #
    #server {
    #    listen       8000;
    #    listen       somename:8080;
    #    server_name  somename  alias  another.alias;

    #    location / {
    #        root   html;
    #        index  index.html index.htm;
    #    }
    #}


    # HTTPS server
    #
    #server {
    #    listen       443 ssl;
    #    server_name  localhost;

    #    ssl_certificate      cert.pem;
    #    ssl_certificate_key  cert.key;

    #    ssl_session_cache    shared:SSL:1m;
    #    ssl_session_timeout  5m;

    #    ssl_ciphers  HIGH:!aNULL:!MD5;
    #    ssl_prefer_server_ciphers  on;

    #    location / {
    #        root   html;
    #        index  index.html index.htm;
    #    }
    #}

}

rtmp {
     server {
          listen 1935;
          max_message 10M;

          application test1 {
               live on;
               record off;
               push rtmp://a.rtmp.youtube.com/live2/keyremovedforprivacy;

          }
     }
}
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2018)

You probably need to load the module. Add it to the top of your nginx.conf, for example:

```
load_module /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_stream_module.so;
```
This is for another module, I don't use RTMP so I don't know the exact module's name. But the idea is the same, look for the correct module in /usr/local/libexec/nginx/.


----------

